# Meat Slicer



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

I have one of the old Chef Choice slicers.  I think I got my moneys worth from it.  My non-serrated blade is damaged.  For about the price of a new blade I can buy a couple different 200 watt ones that come with 2 blades off amazon.  They have $20 off coupons right now putting them $70 - $80 and like new one for less than $60.   Thought about waiting untin Memorial but these coupons probably wont last long.  I could just put the serrated blade back on and use that?


----------



## kilo charlie (May 19, 2021)

Yes.. a serrated blade will work swell.


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2021)

I’d also bet the non serrated replacement would be worthwhile vs the cheaper whole units. They had the 615A on sale last week on Woot again too.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’d also bet the non serrated replacement would be worthwhile vs the cheaper whole units. They had the 615A on sale last week on Woot again too.


You probably right.  About $50 for a blade.  I had last one about 10 years.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’d also bet the non serrated replacement would be worthwhile vs the cheaper whole units. They had the 615A on sale last week on Woot again too.


I left in cart overnight and Chef Choice send me a 15% coupon.  Broght down to $43.  Pulled the trigger.  Guess be good time to grease the gears.  Had to replace them once.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2021)

What is wrong with your blade, Chef’s choice sells a blade sharpener. I have one & they work very well.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 20, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> What is wrong with your blade, Chef’s choice sells a blade sharpener. I have one & they work very well.
> Al


It had several good nick's in blade.  I dropped it couple times before I started wearing mesh gloves from cutting myself while handling.  I have one ordered but will look into that sharpener.


----------



## old sarge (May 20, 2021)

Double check on the sharpener and make sure it is compatible with your model.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 21, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Double check on the sharpener and make sure it is compatible with your model.


Looks like they been discontinued from Chef Choice.


----------



## old sarge (May 21, 2021)

I don't think the 615 series or the 609 and 665 ever had a sharpener. And their larger models no longer show a sharpener. Times change!


----------

